# Isuzu Nqr



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 24, 2007)

Here Are A Few Pics Of My New 2007 Isuzu


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 24, 2007)

Another


----------



## timber12 (Nov 24, 2007)

That thing looks cool, congrats and good luck with it!


----------



## chowdozer (Nov 24, 2007)

What's the little light above the mirror bracket for?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

chowdozer the light is just a marker light of some kind

Treeco i'm getting around 18 to the gallon , mind you I should get better fuel economy once the enging has clocked up some more miles


----------

